
Google, Oracle, and Red Hat experts join effort to fix http://Healthcare.gov  - mikegreenspan
https://twitter.com/cnbc/status/395981924209942528
======
blakdawg
I get the feeling someone should buy these guys a copy of Brooks' _The
Mythical Man-Month_.

